# Lunapet sets



## GreenNeedle (22 Feb 2011)

Hello guys

I know Lunapet (Aquarianversand) setups used to supply a full cylinder with their sets.  Is this still the case or are they now empty (maybe due to newer restrictions etc)?

Anyone bought one recently?

Regards
AC


----------



## nayr88 (22 Feb 2011)

Hello mate,

I don't know about the sets, but I did buy just the reg and within a day rthe needle valve had some how broke and would not allow any gas to pass no matter how open it was, luckily I had a spare needle valve from an old wedling co2red set up.

I was recommended them and the overall build quality is good other than that problemo I had.

Best to 'ask the seller a question' via there ebay. I translated what I wanted to ask about shipping using google translate.

Cheers


----------



## GreenNeedle (22 Feb 2011)

Oh I had one before and I've used several of their needle valves.  I find them much better than others.  I'll send them a message.  Just wondered if anyone had recent knowledge 

Thanks for the reply

AC


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Feb 2011)

I brought my kit from them with a bottle which was full, but that was many moons ago, never had any issues with the kit, regulator and solenoid still working 100%  IMO well worth the money and would not settle for anything else, I have a 2kg bottle, I can't get it filled locally so if anyone is after one let me know.


----------



## stevec (22 Feb 2011)

had a set 7 months ago and bottle was full


----------



## GreenNeedle (22 Feb 2011)

I'll put them into the equation then.  Although they are cheap and I do like their needle valve I am sourcing a little cheaper at the mo 

AC


----------



## Garuf (23 Feb 2011)

There are lots of cheap asian ebay regulators going at the minute, Andy. The lunapet ones are still very cheap, regulator needle valve and solenoid plus €15 p&p.


----------



## GreenNeedle (23 Feb 2011)

Yeah I am looking at the Asian ones but some of them (namely the UP and HSL have some pretty scathing reviews on teh forums regarding the solenoids.

I am having to weigh up the 'moan factor' as well because we all know there will be many more bad reviews than good reviews no matter what.  Nature of human instinct to be quick to complain and not so quick to praise.

The Azoo ones seem to have a better rep though.  Still some complaints but many more positive posts regarding them.  Pretty surprising because they are cheaper than the UP ones. lol

I will be replacing the needle valve on whichever I buy.  Don't like those little brass ones and apparently they are very sensitive to temperature.  Been looking at those ones linked to in a thread just below this.  Works out about the same price as the Lunapet needle valve but look a little cooler.  If they aren't much good I will probs replace with the Lunapet which I know from experience are good but a little big 

AC


----------



## Garuf (23 Feb 2011)

I have an aqautic magic one which came in an "up" box but carries no branding and it's worked fine for 18months but the solenoid is very very temperamental and I've known it to get stuck off. The needle valve is hyper sensitive, literally tweaking the knob (giggidy) so it feels like you've barely moved it often is the difference between a green dc and gassing fish on my nano! They're also bigger that a lunapet reg.


----------



## GreenNeedle (23 Feb 2011)

I think the aquatic magic and HSL are rebranded UP ones or maybe all three are rebranded JBJ ones.  They just replace the sticker in the centre.

The Solenoid problem comes up often in the searches on all of the above.  Some say it needed replacing after a month 

That needle valve is the one I want to replace if I get that unit. If I get the Lunape one then I'm happy with the needle valve.

Money's money though.  I'm trying for under £100 including full FE . lol.  slthough I am ruling out some bits and bobs here and there after researching them.

AC


----------



## LondonDragon (23 Feb 2011)

5kg FEs on ebay for £25+del


----------



## GreenNeedle (24 Feb 2011)

I have 55cm to play with in my cabinet.  Gonna have to route the base to make it fit the 50cm 2kg as it is. lol

Otherwise would've been cool.

AC


----------



## GreenNeedle (28 Feb 2011)

Got the total down to £66.98 including a 2kg FE now  (That also includes shipping. lol)

That includes reg, solenoid, needle valve, NRV, Bubble counter, FE, diffuser, hose and DC.

Even surprised myself this time.

AC


----------



## greenjar (6 Mar 2011)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> Got the total down to £66.98 including a 2kg FE now  (That also includes shipping. lol)
> 
> That includes reg, solenoid, needle valve, NRV, Bubble counter, FE, diffuser, hose and DC.
> 
> ...



Wow, £66 all inclusive is really going some   Could you please share sourcing links for these items / prices?


----------



## GreenNeedle (7 Mar 2011)

greenjar said:
			
		

> Wow, £66 all inclusive is really going some   Could you please share sourcing links for these items / prices?



Lol.
2kg  FE's are being sold by someone at 99p+£13 shipping on ebay.  No idea if they are full or not but still a saving.

I got a brand new and unused Azoo regulator with solenoid and needle valve on an auction (private seller) for £34.60

The rest (hose, DC, Bubble counter, NRV, ) were standard buy it nows off ebay (not bought them yet.)

The total will rise a little as I am getting an Up inline for £15 shipped now rather than the Boyu.  So new price will be circa £76 + 4dKH.  I may also replace the brass needle valve on the regulator.  Not a fan of those.

AC


----------



## Katch (18 Mar 2011)

I get those 99p + £13 p&p FEs off ebay. I've had 4 so far and they've all been fine. I imagine the guy gets them free when doing refits or testing etc.

But can't knock the price. Takes a while to deliver though - so order the next one before the old one runs out.


----------



## GreenNeedle (19 Mar 2011)

Takes a while to be sure.  I paid on 28th Feb and am about to go into dispute over it cos ebay says I haven't paid for it (paid it all in one after confirming) and the seller does not respond to any e-mails either from within ebay nor from outlook!!!

Got his phone number so I'm calling him tomorrow.

AC


----------

